

A touch screen phone make with Arduino. - kfihihc
http://www.instructables.com/id/ArduinoPhone/

======
kfihihc
There are a brief description: [http://yexiaobo-
seeedstudio.github.io/ArduinoPhone](http://yexiaobo-
seeedstudio.github.io/ArduinoPhone)

